
Something is happening on Reddit - longdefeat
https://twitter.com/nick_kapur/status/1090723836209872897
======
jadell
It's a bit ironic watching this get flagged the day after the top HN story the
entire day was a post bemoaning that the internet is no longer fun or weird:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19038327)

------
deathanatos
Vouched for this, b/c it was flagged? I found it interesting, at least, so
thanks for posting it.

Might have been better to just link to the Reddit thread
([https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/aggom4/my_mom_painted...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/aggom4/my_mom_painted_this_and_said_no_one_would_like_it/)),
but perhaps Twitter's ability to inline the images might make it easier to
read.

Also, don't miss the webapp DAG that someone made showing the tree of
paintings:
[http://nubleh.github.io/i_painted/](http://nubleh.github.io/i_painted/)

Edit: and it's [flagged][dead] again. Can someone care to say why flagging
this is more appropriate than just not upvoting it? (Edit edit: It's alive
again.)

------
thecatspaw
Awfully clickbaity title

Alternative: Redditors form a chain painting Art

~~~
longdefeat
As the one who posted the link, I should explain that given twitter threads
have no title, I simply copied the first line of the first tweet as the title.
I see your point, though.

------
aerophilic
Love it!

Speaks to the human need for genuine connection. By doing these sorts of
activities, we help reinforce the fabric the binds all of us to each other.

We need more things like this that allow us to simply be “humans” together.

------
Lownin
There was a big HN thread yesterday about how the internet isn't weird
anymore, and yet here we are.

------
aequitas
Reminded me of zoomquilt ([https://zoomquilt.org/](https://zoomquilt.org/)) a
collaborative infinite zoomable 'painting' from the earlier internet.

------
mholt
Regarding the recent discussion about how the Internet isn't weird or fun
anymore, this is definitely a valid counterexample.

------
jesuslop
Could use some Escher. Why the flagging.

------
slenk
Happened* this is from last week

------
KasianFranks
Artchain

